# flood on the layout!



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Not the first time just the worste time. 
I should have moved my layout the first time it happened. I thought that I had fixed the leak. NOT!!! 
At least I just have to repaint it and my loco did not get wet and it was not plugged in. :smokin:

Still had to shop vac the entire area and other stuff got ruined.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man dude, that really stinks 

I am sure that you will be able to fix everything up though :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Crappy. Floods are not cool. I hope everything is fine! 

This somehow reminds me of this post, even though it was a total sham:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=226

I still giggle when I read it. Hopefully this will brighten someone's day :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In 1972, we had Tropical Storm Agnes come tearing through town. A gentleman had his layout in the basement and the floods came in. He thought for sure that his layout was destroyed when he came home after the waters receded. To his amazement, he found his sump pump had come on and drained the basement, gently lowering his floating layout to the other end of his train room. Once the wiring dried out, it all ran as though nothing had happened with only one locomotive having toppled off into the drink. Made the back pages of MR a little later, I'll try to dig up the article.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> Crappy. Floods are not cool. I hope everything is fine!
> 
> This somehow reminds me of this post, even though it was a total sham:
> 
> ...


Thanks, that made me smile.
It is not ruined because all I have layed is the cork. I did have to shop vac the room and throw out some other stuff.
All I can say is thank the god of model RR'ing that I did not have an electrical fire. I am not even sure if it could have caused one, but who knows. 
It was still a pain in the butt to clean up and now it stinks like old shoes or something.

I have it set up below the bathroom and the tub leaks when one of my roomates gets carried away in the tub or forgets to close the curtain when taking a shower. I swear they are slightly retarded sometimes. :retard::retard::retard:

I am going to my it elsewhere. That is going to be a pain. If I had more film to use I would post pics, but I would rather forget about it anyway and am sorry for complaining to all of you.


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am lucky. My layout is in a second floor bedroom. The only room my wife would give me is 9 x 12 but with lionel 0 27 I was able to run two trains plus a spur for the old section gang car.

I too was in the 1972 flood and that was the only year I stored everything in the basement. I was able to get the engines repaired, but after a while the wiring got brittle and they gave me nothing but trouble. I lost my old 2020 pa steam turbine from the late fortys and my 2379 Denver and Rio Grande A and B units. Plus a lot of operating cars.

I have since seen a mint in the box 2379 and the offer was for more than 3,000 dollars. Some prices have gotten beyond rediculous.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

spider63 said:


> I am lucky. My layout is in a second floor bedroom. The only room my wife would give me is 9 x 12 but with lionel 0 27 I was able to run two trains plus a spur for the old section gang car.


That is very cool... When I get my own house I hope to have a second floor layout... Especially living up here in New England, a basement layout would probably be too much trouble to be worth it 

I would not want to waste the money to heat it too, LOL


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I prefer the basement because it is warm during the winter and cool during the summer. I do run a space heater sometimes during the winter but not enough to jack up the electric bill. 

Plus I never shouls have set it up under the bathroom. :lol_hitting:
Now I am having a brain fart and forgot what this thread is about. :dunno:

I know it has nothing to do with this, but I am working on a web site that will be loaded with smilies just for us to use and it will be free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> Plus I never shouls have set it up under the bathroom. :lol_hitting:
> Now I am having a brain fart and forgot what this thread is about. :dunno:


Umm, you just said what it was about (your flood) the sentence before 



alfalfa said:


> I know it has nothing to do with this, but I am working on a web site that will be loaded with smilies just for us to use and it will be free. :thumbsup:


That sound great! You better get some awsome ones and not a bunch that are :lame:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Umm, you just said what it was about (your flood) the sentence before
> 
> Okay, I guess I had one pain pill and beer too many.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Good god, am I that retarded? I need a nap.


----------

